# Looking 4 wood



## newbee (Feb 25, 2010)

I am looking  4 a good source of wood.  I am concidering smokinlicsious.com. for starters. Can anyone lead me in the right direction? Thanks from WI.  We had rain shouwers today.... HA HA Snow


----------



## westsmoke (Feb 25, 2010)

Call some cabinet shops in your area. Im a woodworker and we throw away tons of scrap wood. Theres usually alot of alder, oak, maple and cherry. Its free too.


----------



## countryboy19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats good advice.

Also, do you or someone you know have a chainsaw? Are you willing to do a little work for free wood? Put an add on craigslist and other classifieds ads saying you'll cut down those trees for people in exchange for the wood. I did that on craigslist and a local online classifieds ad and I got a guy with 3 HUGE cherry trees, and just this week I cut down 2 apple trees for a guy. I had a chance at some hickory but I've already got enough hickory because I took down a tree for my brother.


----------



## dealsbyjason (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, I have a lot of pecan wood that is seasoned and is just right for smoking. I have this wood cut up into all size chunks. I have some of it listed on classifiedads.com. I can make the chunks any size that you want them. I just got in a dump truck load of oak yesterday but it is green wood. I have to cut the oak up with my chain saw, split it with my log splitter, and then make chunks out of it. I am selling the wood chunks for $30.00 for a large size priority box full. The boxes are over stuffed and I have to cut another box up to use some of it to get it packed because I can not get the flaps closed on the boxes. If you or anyone would like some just le me know,  Thank you, Jason


----------



## schmoke (Feb 25, 2010)

If you're looking for a retail outlet, try the Do It Best Centers.  They have a great selection of BBQ wood to choose from.  They will ship your online orders to the store nearest to you.

http://doitbest.com/Grill+Flavoring_...sku-804908.dib


----------



## smokefever (Feb 25, 2010)

I found a pretty good site online that has a great selection of wood for reasonable prices.  Shipping isn't bad at all either. . . . http://www.charcoalstore.com


----------



## tjoff (Feb 25, 2010)

I've bought from smokinlicious.com a few times I like their products.  I have bought their chips and double filet chunks and I like them both.


----------



## leosmith78 (Feb 25, 2010)

Bass Pro has a good selection of the regular stuff: apple, cherry, oak, hickory and maple.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 6, 2010)

newbee,

What kind of smoker do you have?

I've tried many sources and ended up settling on pellets for my smoker.

Also, scavenge local cabinet shops for scraps.

Lots of apple orchards up this way and they have branches for free.


Todd


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 6, 2010)

I have purchased apple branch chunks from here

http://www.barbecuewood.com/StoreFront.bok

I use them in my propane Smoke Vault. You can find deals if you look. I also bought a box of planks for grillin. You can get a deals on those also. I buy the factory 2nds, they have knots and odd sizes, but who cares.

Jeff


----------



## mudduck (Mar 6, 2010)

http://gassmoker.com/woodpile_new/woodpile1.htm
AL. smokewood


----------



## abokol (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is a site that reviews products.  You can search by name for each company and see what they have for sale.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/productrevi...korychunks.htm

They have some pretty useful info that i have found.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 11, 2010)

I can vouch for the woods these folks supply, and thier customer service is top drawer.


----------

